# New guy, but not new to bikes!



## bikedoctor4696 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hullo, my fellow tandem riders. This is my first post, so I better get it it all out now. Just kidding. I'm here as a Norco Cape Cod tandem rider, but looking to move up to a Cannondale or Trek tandem this season. My stoker has had both knees replaced, so we're not out riding as racers, just recreational, but that could mean riding every day of the week!
Personally, I do a season permitting faith based bike clinic helping marginalized riders with free servicing of their transportation every Saturday at a church in St. Catharines, Ontario, in the nice weather. This is my 7th year as "the bike doctor" and has been my passion, almost as much as a vintage three speed Raleigh Superbe, and mine is a 1971. I'll add pics when I figure it out.


----------

